# πάτρωνας ή πάτρονας;



## unique (Jan 19, 2014)

Πάτρωνας ή πάτρονας;


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2014)

Ανήκει στις λέξεις της ελληνιστικής περιόδου, από λατινικά αυτή εδώ (_patronus_) που η επίσημη ορθογραφία έχει απλοποιήσει σε _πάτρονας, πατρονία_ ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ τις διατηρεί με την ιστορική ορθογραφία τους, _πάτρων / πάτρωνας_ & _πατρωνία_ (αλλά _πατρονάρω_ από το μεταγενέστερο γαλλικό _patronner_). Καλό θα είναι να ξέρει κανείς όλες αυτές τις λέξεις και να επιλέγει το ένα ή το άλλο σετ, κατά προτίμηση αυτό που προτείνει το ΛΚΝ αν θέλει να πηγαίνει με την επίσημη ή σχολική ορθογραφία.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7766-Κι-αν-οι-πάτρο(ω)νες-βάλουν-φουστάνια


----------



## unique (Jan 19, 2014)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ:*πάτρωνας *& πάτρονας *1.* πρόσωπο που κατευθύνει και ασκεί έλεγχο σε άλλους, συνήθ. με παρασκηνιακές μεθόδους ή αθέμιτα μέσα: _πολιτικοί ~ες (= νταβατζήδες). Πβ. πατερναλιστής. Βλ. αφεντικό, καθοδηγητής._ *2.* (συνήθ. παλαιότ.) πρόσωπο που παρέχει προστασία και ιδ. οικονομική στήριξη σε κάποιον. _Πβ. μαικήνας, προστάτης._ *3.* ΙΣΤ. (στην Αρχαία Ρώμη) επιφανής πολίτης που έπαιρνε υπό την προστασία του άλλα άτομα, συνήθ. κατώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης. _Βλ. πατρίκιος._
*πατρωνία *& πατρωνεία & πατρονία *1.* είδος εξουσίας που ασκείται από ένα ισχυρό πρόσωπο σε άλλα, με το πρόσχημα της καθοδήγησης και της προστασίας τους: _κομματική/πολιτική ~. Τελεί/τίθεται υπό την ~ του. Πβ. κηδεμονία, πατερναλισμός, πατρονάρισμα. Βλ. πελατειακές σχέσεις._ *2.* ΙΣΤ. θεσμός της ρωμαϊκής κοινωνίας κατά τον οποίο οι πάτρωνες έπαιρναν υπό την προστασία τους πολίτες, κατώτερης συνήθ. κοινωνικής τάξης, με αντάλλαγμα διάφορες υπηρεσίες από την πλευρά των πολιτών, όπως την πολιτική στήριξη.​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2018)

Στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ το κύριο λήμμα είναι *πάτρονας*, και το _πάτρωνας _κάνει redirect σε αυτό.


----------

